# Bushisms!



## curry (Jan 9, 2009)

Όπου να 'ναι τον χάνουμε και δεν θα μας λείψει καθόλου. Αλλά έχει πει κοτσάνες που έχουν γράψει ιστορία ο ατιμούλης! Το BBC παρουσιάζει μια επιλογή από τα ... γλωσσικά ατοπήματα του Τζορτζ Μπους του νεότερου και μερικά πραγματικά είναι τρομερά αστεία (αρκεί να μην σκέφτεστε παράλληλα την τραγική τους διάσταση).

Επιλέγω μερικά, όλα θα τα βρείτε στο BBC.

"They misunderestimated me."
Bentonville, Arkansas, 6 November, 2000 

"For a century and a half now, America and Japan have formed one of the great and enduring alliances of modern times."
Tokyo, 18 February, 2002 

"The ambassador and the general were briefing me on the - the vast majority of Iraqis want to live in a peaceful, free world. And we will find these people and we will bring them to justice."
Washington DC, 27 October, 2003 

"You know, one of the hardest parts of my job is to connect Iraq to the war on terror."
CBS News, Washington DC, 6 September, 2006 

"It's clearly a budget. It's got a lot of numbers in it."
Reuters, 5 May, 2000 

"Too many good docs are getting out of the business. Too many OB/GYN's aren't able to practice their love with women all across the country."
Poplar Bluff, Missouri, 6 September, 2004 

"Will the highways on the internet become more few?"
Concord, New Hampshire, 29 January, 2000 

"Those who enter the country illegally violate the law."
Tucson, Arizona, 28 November, 2005 

"I'll be long gone before some smart person ever figures out what happened inside this Oval Office."
Washington DC, 12 May, 2008 

Άντε γεια επιτέλους...!


----------



## sopherina (Jan 9, 2009)

Άντε τώρα εσύ να είσαι η διερμηνέας του τύπου...


----------



## curry (Jan 9, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το βασικό πρόβλημα του διερμηνέα θα ήταν να πάψει να γελάει, ώστε να κάνει τη δουλειά του και να γελάσουν και οι υπόλοιποι, που δεν μιλάνε αγγλικά!

Ξέχασα και αυτό!

"Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we." 
Washington DC, 5 August, 2004


----------

